# استفسار سهل على أهل الخبره جزاكم الله فير عن الصابون السائل للأهمية



## أنا العشاب (13 يوليو 2012)

حياكم الله اخواني جميعا 

أرجوا ممن له الخبره العلميه أن يجيبني عن استفساري هذا 

ما هو الفرق في المواد 

بين سائل الجلي للصحون 

وبين الصابون السائل المُستخدم لتغسيل اليدين

فهل المواد في النوعيتين واحدة ؟؟ 

أم أن هناك فرق في نوع المواد

جزا الله خير ما كان مُجيبني بعلم ومعرفه 

وبارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يوليو 2012)

اخى العشاب بالنسبة للخامات فهى حتما تتوقف على الاستخدام النهائى للمنتج فمثلا سائل غسيل اليدين نحن نحتاج الى منظف ومعطر ويمكن ايضا مطهر ولكن لا يؤثر على الجلد ولذلك نحتاج الى استخدام التكسابون وهو ما يستخدم فى الشامبو وبعض الاضافات المرطبة للجلد وتتوقف الاضافات على الجوده المطلوبة وايضا على السعر 
اما فى حالة سائل جلى الصحون نحن نحتاج الى منظف قادر على قهر الدهون ولذلك يمكن استخدام من اول السلفونيك وحتى المواد الغير متاينه مثل السيميسول وايضا يضاف الكحولات مثل ايزوبروبانول فدائما تتوقف الخامات على ما تريد صنعه بهذا المنتج والصنعه هنا ان توائم النتائج بالتكلفة فيمكن لاى انسان ان يصل الى اعلى جوده ولكن بسعر عالى الخبير من يستطيع ان يصل الى نتائج جيده بتكلفة مقبوله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ الكريم ممكن تامرنى انت عايز تركيبة او عندك مشكلة انا مش فاهم وعلى غير ما تعتقد والله انا مهتم جدا لكنى انتظرت منك اتصال عموما اكتب هنا المشكله وان شاء الله نحلها بالمشاركة مع اخواننا الخبراء بالمنتدى


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (5 أغسطس 2012)

ياالسلام عليكم
اخوانى عندما تصنع الصابون السائل بدون سليكات ويكون متعادل ويكون داخلفية نسبة من التكسابون لو 2 كيلو يصلح لجميع الاغراض 
وشكرا


----------



## أنا العشاب (8 أغسطس 2012)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ الكريم ممكن تامرنى انت عايز تركيبة او عندك مشكلة انا مش فاهم وعلى غير ما تعتقد والله انا مهتم جدا لكنى انتظرت منك اتصال عموما اكتب هنا المشكله وان شاء الله نحلها بالمشاركة مع اخواننا الخبراء بالمنتدى



بارك الله فيك أخانا وجزاك خيرا 
لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد 
رفع الله قدرك أخانا الفاضل
بالنسبة لما أريده أخي ...
أنا جديد في مجال المنظفات
درست الموضوع دراسة نظرية من النت 
واستفدت الكثير وخاصة من هذا الصرح الطيب بأهله وانت منهم 
وعملت عدة تجارب 
منها الصابون السائل
لكن اختلط علي الامر بالنسبة للصابون السائل الذي يُستخدم في تغسيل الصحون
وبين ما يُستخدم في تغسيل الأيدي 
أعني من ناحية المواد
لأني كنت أظن ان الاثنين موادهما واحد
فعلمت من القراءه ان المواد تختلف
فطلبي الآن أخي الحبيب هو
1 _ ما هي مواد سائل تغسيل الصحون 
2 _ ماهي مواد سائل تغسيل الايدي
3 _ بالنسبة للمثخنات ما افضلها التايلوك ام السليكات او غيرهما؟
4_ ظهر عندي التعقن في الصابون السائل مع اني وضعت كمية مناسبة جدا من الفورمالين في الخلطة لكن لا ادري هل يوضع مواد اخرى مع الفورمالين لحفظ السائل من التعفن ام يوضع بدل عن الفورمالين اصلا
وهل هذه المواد التي هي ( ميثيل برابين + بروبيل بارابين ) توضع مع الفورمالين ام لوحدها لحفظ السائل من التعفن 
وان كانت توضع فكم مقدار كميتها على برميل 100 كيلو من الصابون السائل
5 _ لو كان عندك تركيبة لسائل تغسيل الايدي انت تثق بها فتكتبها لي بالكامل 
ولصابون الصحون 
أكون لك من الداعين لك بالخير والتوفيق لك ولأهلك ما أمكنني الله لذالك
فوالله ان في هذه الامة خير ومعرفة يجود بها الناس على بعضهم لوجه الله 
الشيء الكثير 
وانا وجدت هذا هنا في هذا الملتقى العطر 
بارك الله فيك أخانا
انظر لما كتبته لك بانتباه 
واجبني عليه تكرما منك وفضلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 أغسطس 2012)

عفوا اخى العشاب لقد رددت على رسالتك قبل ان اتفحص المنتدى

فى حالة سائل الجلى نريد مواد تؤثر على التوتر السطحى اكثر لازالة الدهون اما فى حالة الهاند سوب او سائل غسيل الايدى فاننا نريد غسولا معطر ويرطب ايضا البشرة

ولذلك

نستخدم السلفونيك والسيميسول كمواد فعاله لسائل الجلى لانها مواد تنظيف قوية لكن فى غسيل الايدى نستخدم التكسابون فهو منظف لطيف على البشرة

الفورمالين قوى جدا ولكنه لا يعطى تاثيرا مستمرا كمانع عفنولا يستخدم اطلاقا فى مستحضرات التجميل ومنها سائل غسيل الايدى نستخدم برونيدوكس ل او بيوسيد ج 10 وغالبا النسبة 3 فى الالف بمعنى من 200 الى 300 جرام فى 100 كيلوجرام منتج
استخدام التيلوز طبعا اكثر جودة وامانا من السليكات الممنوعة لانها تسبب السرطان

المهم فى المواد المانعة للعفن هى موافقتها للمنتج فيوجد منها انواع تعمل فى phعالى ولذلك تصلح للمنظفات العادية
وانواع تعمل فى درجة التعادل
وانواع تعمل فى phمنخفض وهذه تصلح للكريمات ومستحضرات التجميل ومنها الميثيل والبروبايل بارابين

فيجب اختيار مانع العفن بناء على مواصفاته المكتوبه على نشرته

صابون الايدى الهاند سوب

10% تكسابون ن 70
2% كمبارلان kd
2% bp5
300 جم اسانس مائى
300 جم بيوسيدg10
2% ملح شامبو - كلوريد النشادر او ملح طعام - كلوريد الصوديوم وذلك لزيادة اللزوجه

يوضع قليل من الملح على التكسابون ويقلب ثم تضاف الماء قليلا مع التقليب حتى يذوب التكسابون تماما ويفضل تركة من الليل لاتمام الاذابة ثم يضاف عليه الكومبرلان والبى بى 5 لاعطائه ملمسا ناعما وزيادة الرغوة ونكمل كمية الماء المتبقى ثم اضافة اللون والرائحة ومانع العفن
واخيرا يتم اضافة الملح المتبقى بعد ازابته فى كميه صغيرة من الخليط والاضافة مع التقليب البطىء حتى نحصل على القوام المطلوب

يمكن ايضا اضافة المصدف او الكومبارلان ps اذا لم نرد السائل شفاف واردنا اعطاؤه الشكل الكريمى الاضافة 2% وتكون فى الاول او الاخر الامر سيان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 أغسطس 2012)

سائل لغسيل الصحون

12% حامض سلفونيك
2% صودا كاوية - هيدروكسيد صوديوم
2% سميسول - نونيل فينول - نون ايونيك
2% يوريا
2% كحول ايزوبروبيلى - ايزوبروبانول
لون كمية مناسبه
300 جم اسانس لكل 100 كيلو
200 جم بيوسيد لكل 100 كيلو
2% ملح طعام

يتم اذابة السلفونيك فى نصف كمية الماء ومعادلته بمحلول الصودا الكاوية مع ضبط ph بقيمه من 7 الى 8 بشرائط الضبط المشهور منها من اللون الاصفر الى الاخضر الفاتح او حسب الالوان الموضحة عليها نظرا لاختلاف انواعها 

بعد ذلك يضاف الكحول على السيميسول لاذابته ويضاف على السلفونات ونكمل كمية الماء ثم نضيف الاسانس ومانع العفن واللون

تذاب كمية الملح فى كمية صغيرة من المنظف ثم تضاف تدريجيا حتى نحصل على القوام المطلوب
تضاف اليوريا (المستخدمه فى الزراعة) الى المنتج فى النهاية حتى لا يحدث تعكير ويكون شفافا

نسيت اخبرك يا اخى بالنسبة لسائل الايدى خاماته هى نفس خامات الشاور جيل والشامبو وما صنعناه سابقا هو عبارة عن شامبو بدون اى اضافات فهو يستخدم للايدى وممكن كشاور جيل وايضا شامبو للخيل وهكذا


----------



## أنا العشاب (9 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وأحسن إليك
وجزاك خير
لقد أفدتني وأسعدتني 
تمت الافاده 
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## sewar11 (17 يونيو 2013)

لماذا استخدمت اليوريا ماهي الية عملها


----------



## hamada aljubory (13 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ممكن توضيح على اسماء هذه الخامات
1- سميسول - نونيل فينول - نون ايونيك
2- اسانس
3- بيوسيد
علما اني من العراق .. فان كان لها اسماء لها اتمنى تزويدي بها

واكون ممتناً لك​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 مايو 2015)

اخى الكريم . اليوريا للتغلب على مشكلة التعكير لانها تعمل ك كيلاتنج اجينت او المواد المخلبيه ويشبهونها بالكابوريا لها يدين تمسك بهما الاملاح تماما مثل الاديتا.
النونيل فينول يسمى تجاريا سيميسول وصفته الكيميائية هى انه صابون سائل غير متاين او ليس عليه شحنات وهو مادة لها القدرة على الاستحلاب قوية ولذلك هى مزيل دهون قوى.
الاسانس وهى الرائحة او البيرفيوم او العطر.
البيوسيد هو المادة الحافظة او مانع العفن. تحية منا الى اهلنا فى ارض الرافدين حماها الله


----------

